# Ariens Classic



## Xilbus (Nov 30, 2018)

Hi everyone and happy new year.

Was just thinking about the classic line. Theres only 1 video on YouTube that I can find and no threads that I can find here.

Is it that no one buys them or that they never break down ? 🙂


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Classic Line?

You mean the old great ones?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

They are all classic! Except for that dad blamed 932 model line.......


----------



## Xilbus (Nov 30, 2018)

Sorry. The classic 24 that's below the delux. Think it has 208cc engine.


----------



## johnwick (Dec 16, 2019)

You give up a bit with the classic. Mainly, a smaller engine, aluminum gear case and it’s missing the strut to hold the auger from the top. 

But you still get Ariens 3 year warranty. If you don’t get a ton of snow this will likely suit you well. If your budget is at this price point, I would absolutely choose it over other brands. If you can afford a couple hundred dollars extra or will use it quite a bit, get a Deluxe 24.


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

Classic = budget line. Smallest engine. If buying new you're better off going with the larger engine.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I will say I put a 208 cc Chonda on a 24 inch 10000 series and it was a good performer


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

as far as Ariens budget order for 24" it goes like this.

Sno-Tec-smaller tires with no headlight and plastic chute (painted Black)
Classic- same as Sno-Tek except it has a metal chute (first with Ariens Orange)
Compact- Has larger 223cc engine, Larger tires and headlight 
Deluxe 24- Has 8" rims, 254cc engine and and all the other options except heated grips and is the first out of the budget line of blowers


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

This is the machine we are talking about in this thread:

https://www.ariens.com/en-us/snow-products/snow-blowers/classic/classic-24

This is the 3rd year for this model.

Scot


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Dauntae said:


> as far as Ariens budget order for 24" it goes like this.
> 
> Sno-Tec-smaller tires with no headlight and plastic chute (painted Black)
> Classic- same as Sno-Tek except it has a metal chute (first with Ariens Orange)
> ...


And also the Platinum 24 SHO . . .369cc carbed or EFI, headlight, warmers, auto-turn, you name it . . .


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Do they still make the 20 inch model? I believe that one came with a 223cc engine, cast iron gear box and 15 inch wheels. I thought that was an interesting machine considering there aren't many or any small quality two stagers available.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have an older Bolens little guy … a 5210, 21 inch, 5HP, 2 stage, with an actual gearbox for the transmission.... very nice, strong little unit.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

barney said:


> Do they still make the 20 inch model? I believe that one came with a 223cc engine, cast iron gear box and 15 inch wheels. I thought that was an interesting machine considering there aren't many or any small quality two stagers available.


yes, it's still being made:

https://www.ariens.com/en-us/snow-products/snow-blowers/compact/compact-20

Interestingly, even though its smaller than the "classic 24", in terms of specs it's a step-up!
and more expensive..

On the Ariens webpage, linked above, you can choose a 2nd model to compare specs side-by-side.

The 20" has a bigger engine, bigger tires, and the regular cast-iron gearbox that the rest of Ariens snowblowers have.
While the Classic 24 has a smaller engine, smaller tires, and I think it and the Sno-Tec are the only machines in the Ariens lineup with an aluminum gearbox.
So, even the 20" has a smaller bucket, its a step-up in several other areas over the Classic 24.

Scot


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

tadawson said:


> And also the Platinum 24 SHO . . .369cc carbed or EFI, headlight, warmers, auto-turn, you name it . . .


I was just listing the budget line although the Deluxe 24 is the entry blower to there upper level machines with auto turn.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Dauntae said:


> I was just listing the budget line although the Deluxe 24 is the entry blower to there upper level machines with auto turn.


Fair, but I wouldn't consider the Deluxe to be a budget model myself . . . Compact and Classic, yes . . . So, was just rounding out the list of the non-Pro 24" models . . . fwiw :grin:


----------

